

My thoughts on Facebook Groups. Awesome but flawed. - stefanobernardi
http://stefanobernardi.com/post/1262666045/facebook-groups#

======
fossuser
These are all pretty reasonable complaints, except for the one about being
added by your friends. I think that's fine by default although a setting would
be nice, the problem stems from people friending others they don't know. I
wonder how long it'll be before some of these are addressed.

~~~
stefanobernardi
I know all the people I friended, but don't want to be associated with some of
their stupid groups.

